# lava took my oar (and a few other things)



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

> I bet all the gear sank! Anyone else ever wonder how much gear is underwater & mud at Lava?


Dryboxes, frames, oars, and all the rest of gear scattered down the riverbed below so many rapids.

I've thought about it ... the salvage diving would be a bitch. 

-AH


----------

